# Little Lagoon Pass in Gulf Shores



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm headed down for my fall break from school this friday, staying through tuesday. Looking to hopefully get on some redfish and/or specks. How's the bite been down there? I know there was a report just a few days ago from Little Lagoon -- looked like the trout were good.

I plan on fishing sunrise and sunset each day I'm down there. Any advice? I've had pretty good luck with the redfish using live shrimp on the bottom. Haven't had too much luck with the specks the last few times I've been down there; but that was during the hotter days in July and August.

Hope to have a nice relaxing weekend, fish or no fish. Maybe I can get lucky and hook up on my first bull red! 


scottie


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Lagoon is pretty good right now, I've gotten some nice specs and a few legal mangrove at the pass in the past month or two. If you have the means to, fish the lights at night, you'll do quite well. A few days ago, the Spanish were in pretty thick also right inside the pass on the lagoon side. Live shrimp is always good but I'd suggest you catch some pin fish, croakers, or finger mullet. It'll help keep those bait stealers away. I haven't got any bull reds but it's loaded with rat reds everywhere in there.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds good, I'm pretty excited. Hope my expectations aren't too high, but I expect a good weekend of fishing! We'll see though, will be a relaxing time nonetheless. 

Thanks!


----------

